# Durban - South Africa's Playground



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Umhlanga, North Coast of Durban*






*The pearl hotel resort*














*Durban north*







​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Addington Canal: Durban Waterfront


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Promenade In Durban Where People From All Durban Come To Relax..










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7354809164_14ac1bb53d_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Playground of the rich and wealthy


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Excursion: Waterfront And Beyond 


























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Birds Eye Views


From Marine Building in Durban











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7268441828_f10154107d_b.jpg



*Viewpoint*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7268524584_239d2ed4e6_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smith Street, Durban










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7114/6944329590_e845f8609a_b.jpg











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7092/6944349322_54c9f97e59_b.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Natal's Best










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7090112687_598cdd4ec8_b.jpg



Southern Sun Hotel

























Durban Beachfront




















http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7129/6942029040_8fd7576bf1_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Walk Through The Green Countryside


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Park and Ride*











*These fishermen cast their bait from a Durban pier.*







​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Restaurants In The Bay Area









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6834922057_af0ac70c05_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6834858643_478eae41b0_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Natal Command*









*Suncoast Casino*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*South Beach Area*


























_All from the Chris Bloom photo collection_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Green Durban

*Durban Botanic Gardens*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Centre view from Holstead Gardens Rd.*









*City Centre view from Holstead Gardens Rd.*








_All above pictures by Emiliano Homrich_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Umlazi Township*








_e2xolo_

*Golf Course at the Bluff*








_tommyj_

*View of Indian Ocean from Netford Place, Bluff *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cotswold Downs*









*Cotswold Downs*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*View over St Hillier Dam from back of Hillcrest *








_6 pictures above by John A Forbes_

*April Clouds*








_hfetheridge_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

......Next Page


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

monkeys have a perfect view of a round of golf played at the Durban Country Club.












People's Park Frequents

Amber









Thanda & Amber








http://flic.kr/p/eeXoLJ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The "Lord Nelson" leaves Durban Harbour for India - pity her sails were not unfurled.









http://flic.kr/p/dXqY7z

Sugar Baron
Perched on the top of the ridge in Morningside, this former sugar baron's homestead stands proudly.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hiking in the Kamberg Valley

The Kamberg valley is a beautiful part of South Africa and lies in the foothills of the Drakensberg Mountains
















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Durban












































​
photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pay Homage To The Metropolis


















​
photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beach Bay



















"There is no denying that Durban is one of the most Beautiful cities in the world!" says Angola The Future Of SSC, who Provided the images​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Chillin at the Beachfront





































http://flic.kr/p/e4HSoK​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Morning in Pinetown



























http://flic.kr/p/e4HSoK​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Umhlanga Rocks Twin Towers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Boardwalk*



















http://flic.kr/p/e4HSoK​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gimmie a minute guys








http://flic.kr/p/ehgRXz

The shuffle








http://flic.kr/p/ehnATC

sardines for breakfast, lunch & dinner








http://flic.kr/p/ehgS5e

What are you lookin at? 








http://flic.kr/p/ehnB73​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Durban Ski Boat Festival 


























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban One Of Highest Boat Ownership In The Country*



























​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Go DURBS go!

















​flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Durban :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful well built city..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Wilson's Wharf City Reflections

















http://flic.kr/p/eECcJp​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Why I Enjoy Durban the view from my home office








http://flic.kr/p/eEuPbb​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*uShaka Marine World*
Restaurant, uShaka Marine World










stadium










Weaver birds










Durban skyline









Nina Truscott on Flickr​


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks nice and laid back.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Vinnie420 said:


> Looks nice and laid back.


It is very laid back with alot of leasure entertainment and also world game cred.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City | Natural Paradise* 
Durban Marina is a very friendly and welcoming Marina situated in the heart of the Sunshine City










The Golden Mile (or, colloquially, "The Mile") is the popular stretch of beachfront in the city of Durban










“One Love” for Reggae Festival at uShaka









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Lights*
Durban City on a wet windy morning. 










No sign of a sunrise. We enjoyed the challenging conditions









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*uMhlanga pier 'is world's most beautiful'* 
Media giant CNN has recently announced what almost everyone else knew all along:

CNN has given the pier the “most beautiful in the world” title after freelance writer Tamara Hinson began researching piers worldwide










Fisherman early morning










Umhlanga, a quaint but lively suburb north of the major city of Durban on the Indian Ocean









Marlene Giddey on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Condom awareness week very amusingly or let us say very rightly falls in the Valentine week of February










Safe sex is rightly promoted when love is all over the air, in the month of Love









aidshealth on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The other side*
Morning at North Beach, Durban. No real sunrise due to thick grey clouds - Looked the opposite side and found the beautiful light.










*Durban Harbour*
Morning, before sunrise in Durban Harbour


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban Experience* 
View from Durban's new stadium










Looking north 








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban Experience* 
Durban, a cosmopolitan Queen, is sometimes unfairly passed over for her 'cooler' Capetonian cousin










Shipwrecked 










Shipwrecked restaurant










pulling out










Bye bye Durban - Astor









Jonathan Boonzaier on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Night Skyline*










Source: http://sidebar031.tumblr.com/image/113242622171


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Golden Mile


Source: Mine*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Viewed from the Bluff


Mine


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban, South Africa:










Source: The Property Wheel*


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

What a great in the moment capture of the city










By Julian Carelsen Photography

Source: http://www.5stardurban.co.za/friday-fan-day-photo-gallery-01052015/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

pbs


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.grantpitcher.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/durban-beachfront-dawn.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

picresize


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Source: https://www.domesticflights-southafrica.co.za/break-away-kwa-zulu-natal/kwa-zulu-natal/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11327190_1582048662047308_1398673610_n.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Victoria Embankment - Wilson's Wharf



photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Green City Journey*

Durban, KZN, ZA
The Valley of 1000 Hills describes an area that is just 20 min west of Durban. There are a large number of bed & breakfast establishments to choose from










One of the city's many green suburbs










Some of the more than 150 000 trees lining the city streets










Fishing by the Umgeni River










Most of the suburbs have trees between 30 and 100 years old









jeggerjay on flickr​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **photographer695*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **photographer695* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Dan *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Dan*​


----------

